# LeComte Medalist 33???



## jenry (Jun 16, 2003)

I''m in the midst of purchasing a LeComte 1964 Medalist 33. I''ve searched the internet and found very little info on this boat. If anyone out there has any knowledge or experience sailing this craft, I''d really appreciate your help.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sailed one of these a long while back. It was pretty nicely balanced. It didn''t do funny things going to leeward with the chute up, and moved along fairly well upwind too. Space below was adequate - almost roomy for the period of her design. They look distictive, with the essentially flush deck/doghouse, but purposeful. I cruised with a family from Long Island Sound to Nantucket and back, and we had a great time. Practical Sailor should have something on the design in their Used Boat Buyer''s Guide.


----------



## ricekrgr (Jan 21, 2002)

Try lecomteyachts.com The people there have information on the boat. I had been looking at one some time ago and they were very helpful. They have some printed material which they copied and sent to me, however I did not keep it.
Bob


----------



## ricekrgr (Jan 21, 2002)

I''m sorry, the correct address is [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Regarding buying a Medalist 33, I will selling my Medalist 33 soon. She has been on Lake Michigan for all her years (40), two months in water each. Updated with roller reefing of jib, Harken self tailing winches, much easier main sheet block and tackle system and more.

I am interested in what shape your recent Medalist is in and price range?

Bob


----------



## jenry (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi Bob,

Thanks so much for responding to my message. We ended up buying a 1964 Medalist 33 and the interior is in excellent condition. The exterior needs some work, especially the hatches and wood trim. The asking price was $16,500, but the engine had water in it and wouldn''t run. We paid 12,500 and spent some time refurbishing the engine and luckily it is now in working order. There have been alot of people interested in our boat and if you''d like, we would be happy to tell them your asking price. 

We had the original plaque stolen from her and we are wondering where we might get a rubbing so that it is possible to make another one. Also, do you know where we could purchase parts for the original galley sink and head sink water faucets? 

Thanks so much,

Jennifer Ryman


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump.

Looking at a late Medalist Mark 2, with the flush deck ("gun turret") and split underbody. The Lecomte owners site seems to have gone dead - anyone here have some personal experience with these boasts?


Tom


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This is a close cousin to my favorite CCA era boat of this size, the Tripp designed Galaxy 32. A Medalist 2 with the gun turret house and fin keel/spade rudder would be a very rare boat. I had thought that all of the fin keel/spade rudder had the swoop trunk house. 

These were extremely well built boats and came from the factory with a magnificent fit and finish. 

I have not sailed the fin keel/spade rudder version, but the fin keel with attached rudder version was pretty slow in light air, but sailed well in a breeze. Tripp experimented with firmer bilges and more powerful stern sections than was popular in this era. It gave these boats a bit more stability and better dampening for a nicer roll motion (smaller angles and gentler end of roll motion) than was typical during that era. 

Jeff


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

In the Mark 2 you could specify the turret or the full doghouse on the split underbody. I think the turret looks absolutely killer and I love the functionality of the flush deck, but you probably give up a little light and ventilation in the bargain.

Here's the one I have an eye on:

1970 LeComte Medalist Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Pretty boat..


----------



## CJT (Jan 31, 2016)

Owned a Mark I for two years. So beautiful. Interestingly constructed with a thin (for those days) skin with stringers. There were some problems with construction the worst being the built into the skin mild steel chainplates (in my case they were swelling and staining as there was nothing to stop water from egressing straight into the haphazardly glassed pocket that held them.. I beat that problem but, as you can imagine, not fun.). The glue was giving out on the pretty joiner work and so it seemed to be falling apart as I restored. Deep keel void thast was intended to double as a watertank made it VERY difficult to access keelbolts that were buried under glass at the bottom. Existing brochures offered that the keelbolts were either stainless or everdure and I could find no record of the years in which either was used. 
Reef early, reef often was my experience as it easily developed a strong weather helm.
Beautiful boat but I moved on quickly. 
Caveat Emptor big time. If well looked after worthwhile but...


----------



## Tim Goodwin (Aug 11, 2017)

TSteele65 said:


> Here's the one I have an eye on:
> 
> 1970 LeComte Medalist Sail Boat For Sale


It's still for sail, did you ever look at it?


----------



## captainmartin (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Jennifer,

My name is Martin. I have Lecomte Medalist hull #62 from 1964. Which hull number is yours? I have a spade rudder and flush deck with bubble cabin top. I am trying to determine which model I have-maybe its one of the rebuilds as the aft end of the keel looks to have held a rudder post at one time. 

Happy sailing,

Martin


----------

